# Is it possible to reflect or mirror the entire screen?



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I was wondering if someone know of way to mirror the entire screen so the android device can be used as a car hud.
I have found this thread : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=8515764

Is it possible?

regards


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Really? It's not possible at all?


----------

